# Best & Worst Smokes of 2006



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

If i asked (and i am) what your best smoke was this entire year, one that stood out above the rest (okay maybe 2, top 2)

then i ask your worst smoke of the year. not becuase of a plug or bad cut but the worst cigar youve had all year.

For me i choose 2 BESTs- the Romeo Y Juleita Short Churchill (favorite smoke made into favorite size) and i had my first (coiba) SUBLIME this year so how cant i pick that.

Worst?? Da Vinci. The Da Vinici I smoked i got at the Las Vega BIG SMOKE this year (pictures to come, one'a these days) and it was a dissaster, even after a month of relaxing.


there ya go, now hit me!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i might get flamed for this.......

but i feel the worst smoke i have had this year has been ANY of the bolivar line... I think they must be doing something different in the factory, b/c in my HUMBLE opinion, the newer bolivars are much different then the older ones, and not just because of aging potential..

I think the finer smokes i have had in 06 would be the siglo line.. I also enjoy the Juan Lopez marca, good right out of the box.. 

Again, please dont flame me over my Bolivar statements!!! As stated, that's my "humble" opinion.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i might get flamed for this.......
> 
> but i feel the worst smoke i have had this year has been ANY of the bolivar line...


GET THE ROPE!!! :hn

:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i might get flamed for this.......
> 
> but i feel the worst smoke i have had this year has been ANY of the bolivar line... I think they must be doing something different in the factory, b/c in my HUMBLE opinion, the newer bolivars are much different then the older ones, and not just because of aging potential..
> 
> ...


im not gonna flame you but i think you were smoking fakes..i sent you a real one..


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

My favorite for the year was the Bolivar Colosales (sorry Justin), and a Trini Robusto Extra. They just seemed the right smokes at the right time this year.

Worst smoke for me was a horrible Boli PC that was gifted to me. Not sure what was up with it but it was disgusting. Yuck!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> im not gonna flame you but i think you were smoking fakes..i sent you a real one..


maybe me saying they were the worst was wrong.. they were disappointing...

zm i the only one that tastes the difference?

so what if they came with a glass top sliding lid?

btw, the collosales that i smoked was AMAZING, but since this was made only this year, the was no comparison.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Worst smoke for me was a horrible Boli PC that was gifted to me. Not sure what was up with it but it was disgusting. Yuck!


Hey Matt, I will gladly take all Boli PCs off your hands.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> maybe me saying they were the worst was wrong.. they were disappointing...
> 
> zm i the only one that tastes the difference?
> 
> ...


see..i havent smoked one yet but i heard from gerry(zemekone) that they were mild and didnt have that boli profile...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Best for me is a tie between the H Upmann Magnum 50 and the Por Larranaga Petit Corona; I enjoyed each of those for entirely different reasons, yet equally nonetheless.

Worst was a Juan Lopez Petit Corona (believe it or not) which was simply dreadful...bitter, acrid and nasty through the first 1/3, which was all I could stand to smoke of it. An anomaly to be sure, just one bad stick out of a 50-cab - but pretty disconcerting.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> see..i havent smoked one yet


say no more, my friend...

03052200000047218004

out tomorrow..

I'll send 3 of them.. 1 for you, and 2 for the misses! :hn


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Best: 
An '01 Punch Ninfa
An '01 SCDH El Principe is a close second.

Worst:
Montecristo Edmundo
RyJ Short Churchhill


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Hey Matt, I will gladly take all Boli PCs off your hands.


You try to trick me with your deceiving questions.:r

I have 3 cabs from 05 that are the shiz and I plan on keeping a very close eye on them.:gn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Best:
> A Punch Ninfa (from '00 I think).
> An '01 SCDH El Principe is a close second.
> 
> ...


The Ninfa was from 2001. Glad you enjoyed it so much to be one of your best.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Best: 2001 Cohiba Lancero and 2004 Trinidad Fundadore

Worst: 2005 H. Upmann Magnum 46 and JLP Cremas

I smoked a couple yard gars that were worse than the Mag 46 and JLP, but this is Habanos only right?


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> im not gonna flame you but i think you were smoking fakes..i sent you a real one..


yeah, I think Bolivar suck too. By the way it may take a whole box to change my opinion.:r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

considering we're in the habanos only lounge, i presume we should be talking best and worst ISOM? 

worst - RyJ Churchill tubo in El Salvador. either this guy was horribly plugged/bad construction, or horribly counterfeit. either way... crap.

best - '94 HDM Churchill. have a few stashed away, and THIS bad boy, well, my gosh. smooth, creamy, chocolately with just enough spice on the finish. good to the last drop. outstanding cigar...


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Best for me was a Cohiba Corona Especiales followed very closely by an hoyo Petit Robusto. Worst cuban of the year was a RyJ Churchill (terrible draw and almost zero flavor)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> say no more, my friend...
> 
> 03052200000047218004
> 
> ...


like i said..your a bastage... thanks justin but you shouldnt have..


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Best: '98 Monte #3, '05 RAG

Worst: '05 ERdM CS, '05 SLR Regios


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> best - '94 HDM Churchill. have a few stashed away, and THIS bad boy, well, my gosh. smooth, creamy, chocolately with just enough spice on the finish. good to the last drop. outstanding cigar...


I've really liked these lately. I've got some from '01 that are starting to come into their own.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

My cuban cherry was popped this year so consider the source when I say...

My top two this year were a Cohiba robusto gifted to me by dzrtrat, thanks Rob and #2 was any one of the 3 Partagas shorts I smoked.

MoTheMan gifted me several cubans this year and all have been excellent with the unfortunate exception of a plugged Cohiba Lancero, I could taste a little of the fine potential of this cigar but the imbalisim I suffered while attempting to smoke it detracted from the experience.

Henrys toolset is on my list of must get for '07.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

The best I had was a Backwoods I had been carefully aging in the foil pouch in my old fly vest for roughly 3 years  

On a serious note, the best I had were probably an SLR Lonsdale (gifted for T-Zilla, thanks man) and don't laugh, but I am really diggin' the RyJ tubos #2s. I don't buy high end stuff, so those are my favs from what I have to work with.

Worst: A Fonseca, can't remember the size, but it tasted like ammonia, and reminded me of the smell of the cat box when I change it. Wow, was it putrid. Funny, too, because had one gifted to me in a bomb that was very very good... Another bad one was a Partagas Sabrosa (NC). Wicked harsh, and was only strong for the sake of being strong. No good flavor whatsoever.

John


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Didn't care = 1997 Bolivar PC. Except for a few singles that I kept to age some more, I pretty much gave up on them. Hopefully I won't regret what I did.

Best still available/production = 97 Monte Especiales, 98 Trini Fundadores
Best discontinued = Cabinetta (thanks Bruce5), 70's Partagas 898's V, HUpmann Super Corona and LFDC Corona.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Best: La Esception Longos, 70's Hoyo DC

Worst: Mayorga robusto, fresh Opus Belicoso, Partagas Spanish Rosado


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Are we talking about 2006 production smokes, or just the best cigar you had this year 

The 2006 Monte #4's are really good!!

Not really liking Guantanamera u .........


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I would have to say the two BEST were a Siglo I and II that I had in the Bahamas... wow, they really lived up to the hype.

The worst... there haven't been many, but of those few, they were probably fakes.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Best: '79 Monte Dunhill #2 ; '70s RyJ PC ; Davidoff Margaux ; '80 RyJ Churchill A/T ; and the best find was the '95 La Corona PCs.


Worst: '05 CoRo ; and a handful of NCs that shouldn't be classified as a cigar.


A big thanks to those awesome BOTL that gifted me a few of the finest smokes I've ever had or may ever come across again!!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Best: 06 Trini Reyes and Boli Colosales

Worst: PSD3 EL2006


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Best: 06 Trini Reyes and Boli Colosales
> 
> Worst: PSD3 EL2006


Order placed.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Best: Boli BF (dark wrapper so likely not 06)

Worst: Sancho Panza Belli ( not bad, just not great for ISOM)


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Best: early to mid 90's Cohiba Esplendido, my first Habano and the best yet though that may be colored by the fact it was the first.

Worst: Counterfeit Siglo II (I think thats what it was supposed to be) that tasted like burning newspaper.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Best cigar by far was the *Partagas Lonsdale *from the cab of 50 in my cooler.These are absolutely amazing smokes that get better every time I light one up.

Honorable mentions:

*2001 Cohiba Lancero *- a complex stick of dynamite.

*1998 Trinidad Fundadore*..had this much earlier in the year,but I distinctly remember having a couple of pretty good burns on the end of my fingers from that baby.

*2006 Partagas SdC #3* I know this is a young smoke,but these are great now, and I can only wonder and wait to see how good these will ultimately be.

My worst cigars were about 7 _2001 H. Upmann Amatistas _that were so plugged,you might as well have been sucking on the legs of your coffee table.I almost lost an eyeball once....

also a dishonorable mention goes to a _2001 Sancho Panza Molino _that was a dusty musty piece of poop.Literally gagged me.Thank goodness the box is ok...I tried a few others and they were pretty decent,but that one cigar was absolutely shitty!!:BS


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Best...84 Monte Especial, '01 Cohiba Lancero, Not counting the sticks in the PPP at the Shack :dr 
Worst...'06 Monte #2 (couldn't finish it) 
I have also been disappointed with every HdM that I have had


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Had a lot of great smokes this past year, but the best of the best I smoked on joed's b-day, a 85 RYJ Churchill thats was primo start to finish. Probably the best cigar that I've smoke to date. A close second is a 99 Cohiba CE, thanks Dave(azherfer), then a Party Lonsdale that kicked ass. 97 Monte Especial from the skipper that kept building to the best finish of the year. A Monte #2, 04 I believe from fredster that made me believe in them. I know I missed some.

As far as worst cigar, nothing really awful. Had some nc's that weren't up to par but nothing horrible other than some plugged and a few bad Tampa Sweethearts out of over a hundred I smoked. Had a really good smoking year.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Best: 
05 Cohiba Siglo VI ( Cliche, I know but sooo good) :dr 
06 HDM Epicure 2 (Very good...never fails)

Worst: 
06 H. Upman Mag 46 (Hands Down, the worst in a looong time. Many chances, dissapointed everytime)


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Best:
99 Partagas 8-9-8 Un-varnished
?? Cohiba Lanceros

Worst:
98 Partagas Lusitanias (Not bad, just flat.)
06 PLPC (Very, very green. Needs some rest)


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Best:
*'90 ERDM Demi-tasse, received in a trade from Da Klugs (yum, must...find...more!)
*'04 Cohiba Siglo III
*Caveat: I'm sitting on at least 5-6 sticks that I imagine might fall on this list, but still waiting for them to get some rest time in the humi. 

Worst:
*Haven't been smoking ISOMs long enough to get a real dog rocket yet (compared to, say Padron Londres--yuck!), but if I had to pick one, it'd be an '05 PSD4. Will be sitting on the rest I have for at least a couple years.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Best of the best goes to an '85 Punch Punch during the Epic PPP at LOLH, although everything I tasted that night was incredible.

Worst turned out to be a fluke, an '05 Quai D'Orsay Corona with a sickly floral taste. The second one I smoked tho was quite good.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Some favorite reg. production stuff I smoked in 2006: San Cris. La Punta (2001), San Cris. El Principe (2001),Romeo Belicosos (2001), Le Hoyo Des Dieux (cab from 2002),Part. D4 (2000), Esplendidos (1997), BBF (1997 and 2001 SLB). Boli Londsdale (1998). Sure there's more, but these are some that stuck out in my brain.

Lots of good vintage smokes this year. Too many to list, but some that stood out in the memory banks: Romeo Belicosos (1992), Romeo C-Hill Tubos (1985), Romeo PC (1985 SLB), Upmann Monarca tubos(1985), Quintero C-Hill (70's), Dunhill Mojito and Cabinetta (1980's) Davidoff Latour, Margaux, and Mouton Rothschild (80's). My favorite smoke this year Esplendidos (1994).

I don't usually smoke anything under 4-5 years but I have some Hoyo Epi #1's from 05 and Part D4's from 06 on the way. Heard good things about both and will post a review on each later.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Worst:
> Montecristo Edmundo
> RyJ Short Churchhill


 i respect your opinion but im just in shock you didnt like ONE of those 2... i think the Short is best Robbie out of Cuba right now along with the Epicure 2


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Best- The '98 Sir Winston I smoked yesterday
Worst- I don't remember what it was called, I know one I didn't like was a Don Juan Platinum tho.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

im dumb. i have to change my answer because i was so mad at Da Vinci i dint list a habano as my Worst.

so the worst habano this year? Easy for me. my box of JUL05 Sancho Panza Belicosos have been ROTTEN!!! not the botique smoke i had hoped for. it was so flustered...it reminded me of musical chairs- the time ran up and the cigar was too fickle to settle on a taste or personality trait (aside sour)


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

Best was a SEP04 Upmann mag 46, just getting better everytime I smoke one.

Worst a RyJ Cedros deluxe #2, just sat that and did nothing...bleachh.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Some favorite reg. production stuff I smoked in 2006: San Cris. La Punta (2001), San Cris. El Principe (2001),Romeo Belicosos (2001), Le Hoyo Des Dieux (cab from 2002),Part. D4 (2000), Esplendidos (1997), BBF (1997 and 2001 SLB). Boli Londsdale (1998). Sure there's more, but these are some that stuck out in my brain.
> 
> Lots of good vintage smokes this year. Too many to list, but some that stood out in the memory banks: Romeo Belicosos (1992), Romeo C-Hill Tubos (1985), Romeo PC (1985 SLB), Upmann Monarca tubos(1985), Quintero C-Hill (70's), Dunhill Mojito and Cabinetta (1980's) Davidoff Latour, Margaux, and Mouton Rothschild (80's). My favorite smoke this year Esplendidos (1994).
> 
> I don't usually smoke anything under 4-5 years but I have some Hoyo Epi #1's from 05 and Part D4's from 06 on the way. Heard good things about both and will post a review on each later.


Gotta add Romeo Ex #4 as one of my favorite reg. rotation smokes. Have had them from 01-03 and they are very nice.

Can't think of any that really sucked off hand.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Best? I dunno, something raisin gave me.

Worst - think it was a 70's PL lonsdale. Tasted like a musty sock :r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Order placed.


But what did you order? The Colosales or the Reyes. The Reyes are freaking awesome from 06. I can't stop smoking them. Whatever it is that you ordered you are not going to regret it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Best - That's easy. A 70s H. Upmann Naturals gifted to me by Kelly (poker) on my 50th birthday. An amazing smoke. Thank you Kelly.

Worst - La Flor de Cano Selectos. It wasn't bad, per se. It just didn't do much for me.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Worst - LGC MDO #1 from 2000... pepper paper.
PSD4 from 2005... bland. still sick apparently.

Best - JL #1 from 2005... savory exotic wood.
Monte #4 from 2005... coco with hints of vanilla

Honorable mention: HdM Du Prince '06 (woody...love it,) RyJ Cazadore '05 (sit back and sip,) Boli PC '05 (yummy)


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Best:

Punch SS#2 from 2001 - Made me contemplate making my first cab purchase
HdM des Dieux from 2001 - Underrated cigar
Partagas Corona from 1998 - Sad to see these on the cut list

Worst:

Punch Corona from 1998 - Ended ok but the first half was terrible
RyJ Petit Julieta from 2001 - The worst plug I have ever seen
ERDM Coronas de Lux (don't know the year) - Boring and dull

There were a lot that stood out as above average this year but as I looked back at my notes, out of 100 odd Habanos, I didn't smoke a single cigar that was boxed in 2006. 

BTW, for those that think "you only smoked 100+ cigars this year?" The smoking season in Alaska is awfully short. I burned another 50+ non-Cubans when I was doing sweat work.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Best:
Cohiba Robusto - lotsa flavor, smoke, and an easy draw
RyJ Tubo No.1 - elegant smoke, well constructed, I felt it was a special smoke

Worst:
Montecristo No.3 - Tasted like dog dung


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow, there's a lot of familiar smokes posted here, a lot of good smokes.
For me, tops would be a tossup between that pre-embargo Partagas that carbonbased_al brought to J&R's, and those early 80's Dunhill 2's. (no, i didn't try the 79's :dr )
Worst, well I do still get the occaisional nc! :gn


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Best....

HdM Epicure #2 - my 1st real habano. something i will always remember. Sweet, creamy delicious.

H. Upmann Mag 46 - my 2nd real Habano. somthing i will always remember. tasted somewhat like the HdM... the flavors were different, but they had the same "creamy" quality.. the flavors seemed to blend seamlessly within this "cream" texture. This is the one thing that habanos have that NCs Dont. Even my very favorite NCs dont have this (PAMs, RP Old world reserve...)

Worst....

Cohiba Siglo VI... why? because i havnt smoked em yet. they just sit there in their metal tubes, mocking me day in and day out... i can hear them laughing in the humidor right now... they think they are safe in there... but i have a feeling that their time will come very shortly... perhaps my 1st cigar of 07...


-hyp


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

my two bests this year

1. 1998 motecristo #3, the whole box was exceptional
2. 1997 bolivar pc, just as wonderful


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Best: H. Upmann Sir Winston
Worst: Macanudo (so bad I don't want to remember the type). I'm done with this brand. I've never had one I liked. They all taste like urinal discs.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The best I can think of right now are an early 80's H Upp Natural, an '83 ERDM Panatelas Largas, '95 Punch Punch, '97 Partagas Lonsdale and a number of '98 Partagas 898's, '98 H Upp Conn #1, and '99 Siglo I's.

Worst: Had a few with horrible draws and had to toss them including an '01 SLR A, '02 Hoyo des Duiex come to mind, immediatly. As far as NC's Cu-ava maduro. u


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Worst: Acid blonde by Drew Estate
Best: Hemmingway Short Story by Fuente (a first for me...unforgettable)
Rocky Patel Vintage '92 torpedo (I had my first on my birthday and it's now a standby favorite.)


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a three fav's for 2006, all thanks to BOTL's here. First was an '01 Punch DC that came via trade with Fredster. Thanks Fred, I've got three left. 

At the opposite end of the spectrum, size-wise, was the '92 Monte Joyita from Da Kluginator. Of the many fine smokes he sent this way, the Joyita was exceptional and a real surprise. Thanks again, Dave.

The final great smoke was handed me by Hollywood at our PartagasPete St. Louis Herf: a Punch SS1. I've only had two of these, and they were both incredible. I need to get a cab. I owe you one for this Dave, and I haven't forgotten. We need another STL get-together when you're going to be up this way.

Barring NC's, I hate to say that the worst I've had have been from the box of SLR Regios in my humi. It's not that they're really bad, they just aren't good. Overall, it's been a pretty good year, I guess.

For NC's, I'd say my worst is actually my biggest disappointment. I still get CA, and they rated the La Aurora Preferidos Robusto quite highly. I had one, and I just cannot understand their ratings. This thing rated a 93 (I think ), but I'd rate it a 73. It was not a good cigar, let alone a great cigar.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Tough decision. If I have to pick two:
Best: Siglo IV
Worst: Juan Lopez Sel #1


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Worst: A JLP lonsdale size cigar that was just bad.

VR Jubilaums that PaulMac brough to a casino HERF (I'm still smiling over that one.) And a close second was a 91' SLR from Opusexe that I smoked on Friday.


----------

